# New edition: Coming soon!



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

!! I am selling my rancher and getting me a newer 4x4 atv! Hopefully it will be sunday afternoon!! Cant wait! Youll just have to wait and see what it is aint telling anyone!!! Not even giving any hints!!!:rockn:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Such a tease.....


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

.. Youll see soon!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Either a brute or can am prob!!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

It might be one of those. Then agian. It might not be!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok well just let us know what ya get until then I ain't gonna try to figure it out nor do I care any atv is a good atv


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Its a 07 420 rancher es 4x4! So excited!!! Its hunter green in color


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Good bike we just got a 2010 one foot shift though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmm


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm? Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well dont take this the wrong way but, all that hype, for a rancher 420? and one thats 5 years old. I was just a little dissapointed. lol congrats on the bike though


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

so disappointed.:thinking::thinking:..I was thinkin he was getting a big boy bike:lol:, ya know brute, can-am something to that nature.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

^^^^ thats funny right there. Me too lol


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well. guy with the rancher wont call back and ive been told he scams alot of.people so.... This weekend if my baseball game gets rained out im going to get a.. A) yamaha grizzly 700 B) Yamaha grizzly 550 C) Honda rancher 420 D) honda foreman or rubicon 500...


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Going tomorrow to buy a new atv! Probably a 420 rancher or 550 grizz! Leaving out at 7 in the mornimg!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good luck! be careful!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Got a 2012 420 rancher 4x4 manual shift for my Dad!! Now next weekend im getting a 420 rancher 4x4 manual shift power steering and a digital screen. 190 miles. !!! Ready for this Riding season!


----------

